# Info About Crawford Watch Co.?



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Came across this Crawford watch not long ago. It has a 17-jewel Swiss movement and apparently dates to the 1940s. About all I have been able to find out about the Crawford Watch Company is that it was based in New York City. Does anyone know anything about it? Thanks.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Loads of info on the Internet - enough to digit "Crawford watch company" and you get over 300,000 results

http://www.goantiques.com/detail,crawford-...ber,862176.html


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

True, but reading through the ones that Google ranks as most relevant yields nothing useful. Search engines do have their limitations.



ENY55V said:


> Loads of info on the Internet - enough to digit "Crawford watch company" and you get over 300,000 results
> 
> http://www.goantiques.com/detail,crawford-...ber,862176.html


----------

